# Si and Memory?



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

What exactly is the difference between Si and memory? Often it is referred to as the "memory bank" function, but that also seems to imply that Ne, Ni, and Se don't really remember much, which I don't believe to be true at all. I realize that Si focuses more so on internalizing events as they happened, but I'm not sure the distinction in definition between Si and memory is that clear; I just know that all types have memory and Si users tend to have a better memory as a result. 

So, Si users, how do you remember things? What about you Ne, Ni and Se doms? I want to draw clear lines, as at the moment, they're quite hazy and lost on me.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm a Ne-dom and my boyfriend is a Si-dom and the way I think of it is that my ISTJ boyfriend's memory is almost photographic (actually, it probably is photographinc, but I think the two are related but not necessarily mutually exclusive). He has the ability to remember cold facts. He's a wiz at trivia. Whereas me, the ENFP, I just don't remember things like that. For example, we are both big Harry Potter fans. He remembers exact details and even knows what book it happened in. He can answer almost impeccably HP Trivia. On the other hand, I have read all the books multiple times and there are events/facts he remembers that I don't even recall, let alone in any detail. My focus as a Ne-dom is much more on the big picture, on the patterns and idiosyncrasies. I remember specifics only when they relate to one of my big picture theories. 

ISTJ boyfriend also has a hard time with differentiating the present from the past, in that when something happens in the present that is similar to something that happened to him in the past he assumes that the same is going to happen. This can be helpful when the situation calls for remembering what was done in the past if it can say solve a problem in the present. Where this gets convoluted is when there might be bits and pieces that resemble one another, but it doesn't mean that the present situation is going to run the same course as the past.

Ne, on the other hand, in that same situation probably remembers the past situation, sees the similarities and then thinks okay, so they're similar, what does that pattern mean? What other paths could it take? 

So you're right, Si-users (especially Si-doms) tend to have excellent memories because they tuck away experiences and information for future use. But I don't think it can be implied that Ne, Ni, and Se users don't have good memory recall. It's just it gets packaged differently in their minds because of how and why they will use it in the future.

Sure, I have the uncanny ability to remember random crap that's useless (but I can't listen to a voicemail and remember the phone number someone gave to call them back at for the life of me, even when I repeat it over and over again until I can get a piece of paper). But overall my memories are tied to emotions, and sometimes those emotions are well, emotional, so my memories are often biased. Rote memory (ie book knowledge) I'm not terrible with, but I have to memorize it in a way that it is tied to patterns or something else. Like mnemonics. But especially emotions. I'm especially this way with music. I can hear a song today that was on a CD I used to listen to in my car driving to high school (11 years ago) and I will immediately remember the song that followed it on that CD for example. Or my favorite one....when I was in preschool my dad drove me to school in his old T-Bird. He had a cassette of the Dirty Dancing soundtrack that I loved and my favorite song was Hungry Eyes. For some reason in my 4-year old mind that song made me think of the man on the moon with carrots as eyes. To this day when I hear that song I think of that.

So yeah, saying only Si-doms have good memories is a farce. But rather, Si-doms embody what we identify as memory and the other types see and use memory in a very different way.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

Functions aren't about memory -- none of them really is. 

Functions, rather, can tell you certain kinds of information, filter, etc. Your memory can then record any of these forms of information.

What is rather true is that a user who over-emphasizes intuition might gloss over some kinds of data, and it's less of a question of _forgetting_ it once it's been seen, but never really bringing it to the forefront of their minds a priori.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't speak for others but my interpretation of Si is that sensations are experieced deeper withn the mind. I can recall what I was experiencing my first day of kindergarten but I'm oblivious to things which intuitive people pick up on. 
My minds eye is akin to a video recorder, I experience the world as though it's a video playing within my mind. 
My memory function is akin to a video replaying within my mind, it can be paused & details scanned differently.
Many years ago I was diagnosed as suffering PTSD & it was determined during treatment that I've a photographic memory. 
I access memories as though they're video within a library, I recall fine physical & psychological details. Smell or taste may trigger a memory to replay, causing my mouth to pucker or feel as though I'm going to puke my guts out.

It was suggested that I re-experience intense memories as though I'm reliving an event. That's a good feature if a woman licking her lips causes you to remember the fragrance, taste & softness of the first woman's lips you seriously kissed.
Not so good if a scream causes you to remember a horrific event burned into your memory.
I don't know if everybody experiences that traumatic events are more deeply burned into memory but I can accurately remember "stuff" from when I was less than 2 years old. Growing up; My mom used to say "there's no way you could remember that". 

I can relate to the "memory bank" function, add that a video recorder feature captures everything I experience but don't know how Si otherwise relates to memory.
Poll 1,000 Si type individuals & you'll likely note two larger sub-groups accounting for T vs F users. 
I expect you'd note less distinct sub-groups comprised of J vs P users.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l started developing a memory glitch sort of lie what @SublimeSerendipity remarked about her ISTJ, but only a few years ago.


Not about experiences or relating to them, but filtering data incorrectly and ''merging'' data into one thing. l've never remembered things that way before, it was easier for me to contain things separately. 

Sometimes it's not even past-present, two present oriented data could be merged if they are at all similar. lf l met two women with similar hair in an 2 hour timespan they might seem like the same person to me, the next day.

l think that my memory changes with the way l perceive information, with little exposure to a lot of new information, it's not optimal.l thrive on differences and novelty to make the most use of data.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I can't speak for others but my interpretation of Si is that sensations are experieced deeper withn the mind. I can recall what I was experiencing my first day of kindergarten but I'm oblivious to things which intuitive people pick up on.
> My minds eye is akin to a video recorder, I experience the world as though it's a video playing within my mind.
> My memory function is akin to a video replaying within my mind, it can be paused & details scanned differently.
> Many years ago I was diagnosed as suffering PTSD & it was determined during treatment that I've a photographic memory.
> ...


Damn that is my memory you are describing... 
Playing every event in my life like a video.
You telling me I have photographic memory?! 

I don't relate to your Si'ish descriptions though. 
Seems like too caught up with textural details.
My memories are more like the Se'ish way I experienced it.
Si isn't about memory anymore than Se is, 
you remember the world the way you percieve it.
So the last fuck can be relived again and again. :crazy:

Sexual joke aside, I do remember things like that.
Everything is there and can be accessed at will. 
For good and bad...:frustrating:roud:


----------



## IDontWantMyUsername (Dec 26, 2013)

SublimeSerendipity said:


> I remember specifics only when they relate to one of my big picture theories.


The answer lies here, pretty much. The perceiving functions in simple terms describe what information we're inclined to focus on, and people remember what they perceive. If someone were inclined to focus on the details from an early age and found it beneficial to do so, they will probably learn to remember them. As a similar example, someone who had an inclination to be creative will learn to remember their creations (theories, ideas, delusions, whatever). People remember what their way of functioning demands.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

IDontWantMyUsername said:


> The answer lies here, pretty much. The perceiving functions in simple terms describe what information we're inclined to focus on, and people remember what they perceive. If someone were inclined to focus on the details from an early age and found it beneficial to do so, they will probably learn to remember them. As a similar example, someone who had an inclination to be creative will learn to remember their creations (theories, ideas, delusions, whatever). People remember what their way of functioning demands.


Sounds fair and then some N scientist goes OMFG you remember all THAT!
Let us invent some nice label and attach lots of status and mystery too it.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Once in these forums I came across a very good description of Si. So I just copy-paste several relevant excerpts here, it explained to me a lot.
You can read full text at the link.



> *
> One of the major misconceptions of the Introverted Sensation function is that many people often confuse it as sort of a “memory” function. “An Si user is someone who uses strong powerful memory,” is the common belief of the community, but this is not necessarily the case. While the Si function does operate in a similiar manner to memory, it’s not the same kind of memory people often associate. It’s a “sensational” memory, meaning that it is memory that is notrational or identifiable. It is a memory one “feels” out as opposed to the standard definition of memory in that we can easily recollect and explain them.
> 
> Another misconception is the association of Introverted Sensation with personal or past experience. While internal sensation banking does, in a sense, involve personal experience, it is not the primary workings of the Si function. Personal experience entails that one has memory of the past with vivid recollection. For example, we can recall our childhood, our first kiss, our first date, our first car, etc. Every type is capable of this personal experience. The Si function may emphasize this experience more, but it is not the core or exclusive component of the Si function.
> ...


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Sense impressions, not memory. Se observes sensory information without adding anything to it. Si sometimes attaches additional meaning or associations in accordance with a subjective sense impression.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah that's right, Si is the synonym for memory. The weaker your Si is, the worse your memory is, and remembering stuff, lolzz

Actually, according to socionics, Si relates to a certain type of memory, which is the subjective memory, as in that there is the "world", and then there is "me". Si users perceive a strong psychological barrier between the world and themselves. Ne is the generator of connections and links, while Si attempts to "compress" them for practical application. Si filters Ne by being strongly in touch with the current situations, conditions and reality, and by having strong definition of their own ego - who they are. Si thus filters out unreliable, over-complicated and potentially dangerous ideas. When Ne is ahead, the sense of ego is rather weak because of "constant static noise of different ideas amplified in their minds", and this makes them to being much more idealistic.

In ENTP's and ENFP's, their Si is repressed, which means that they often feel like their imagination and the real world is blended together, which leads to "everything can be a potential option" mentality. 

It doesn't seem to be the case for Se/Ni axis, since they gain objective sensory information through Se, and the Ni works on very independent plane that is not concerned with reality at all, thus they exchange information without needing to define where they end, and where the external world begins. Se often indulges to the external sensory experiences without involving their ego, which leads to much more objective memories of events. What Ni basically does is filling the gaps in objective sensory information and linking it together to make it more "flowing". Ni is often prone to recycling same information, each time from a new perspective, while Se can't function properly without new incoming sensory information.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

KraChZiMan said:


> Yeah that's right, Si is the synonym for memory. The weaker your Si is, the worse your memory is, and remembering stuff, lolzz
> 
> Actually, according to socionics, Si relates to a certain type of memory, which is the subjective memory, as in that there is the "world", and then there is "me". Si users perceive a strong psychological barrier between the world and themselves. Ne is the generator of connections and links, while Si attempts to "compress" them for practical application. Si filters Ne by being strongly in touch with the current situations, conditions and reality, and by having strong definition of their own ego - who they are. Si thus filters out unreliable, over-complicated and potentially dangerous ideas. When Ne is ahead, the sense of ego is rather weak because of "constant static noise of different ideas amplified in their minds", and this makes them to being much more idealistic.
> 
> ...


Damn that was so nicely written that I had to create a seperate txt file on my desktop just for that,
for further reflection. :happy:


----------



## Dedication (Jun 11, 2013)

KraChZiMan said:


> Yeah that's right, Si is the synonym for memory. The weaker your Si is, the worse your memory is, and remembering stuff, lolzz
> 
> Actually, according to socionics, Si relates to a certain type of memory, which is the subjective memory, as in that there is the "world", and then there is "me". Si users perceive a strong psychological barrier between the world and themselves. Ne is the generator of connections and links, while Si attempts to "compress" them for practical application. Si filters Ne by being strongly in touch with the current situations, conditions and reality, and by having strong definition of their own ego - who they are. Si thus filters out unreliable, over-complicated and potentially dangerous ideas. When Ne is ahead, the sense of ego is rather weak because of "constant static noise of different ideas amplified in their minds", and this makes them to being much more idealistic.
> 
> ...


Very good post, can you give me the source?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

KraChZiMan said:


> Yeah that's right, Si is the synonym for memory. The weaker your Si is, the worse your memory is, and remembering stuff, lolzz
> 
> Actually, according to socionics, Si relates to a certain type of memory, which is the subjective memory, as in that there is the "world", and then there is "me". Si users perceive a strong psychological barrier between the world and themselves. Ne is the generator of connections and links, while Si attempts to "compress" them for practical application. Si filters Ne by being strongly in touch with the current situations, conditions and reality, and by having strong definition of their own ego - who they are. Si thus filters out unreliable, over-complicated and potentially dangerous ideas. When Ne is ahead, the sense of ego is rather weak because of "constant static noise of different ideas amplified in their minds", and this makes them to being much more idealistic.
> 
> ...


Uhhh... noooooo? There is from what I know, no mentioning of how Si plays a role with memory in socionics. This is you making stuff up. Socionics is about information metabolism, and memory is not a part of that, so there is no reason for socionics to delve into memory at all.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

hornet said:


> Damn that was so nicely written that I had to create a seperate txt file on my desktop just for that,
> for further reflection. :happy:


I appreciate it, thanks a lot :tongue:



Dedication said:


> Very good post, can you give me the source?


Nice sarcasm, buddy.



ephemereality said:


> Uhhh... noooooo? There is from what I know, no mentioning of how Si plays a role with memory in socionics. This is you making stuff up. Socionics is about information metabolism, and memory is not a part of that, so there is no reason for socionics to delve into memory at all.


Socionics doesn't mention processing memory? That's awesome, it means we have left some room to make presumptions and offer ideas by ourselves without even conflicting with the "holy and sacred theory". :tongue:


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I doubt they correlate. I have a great memory and relate things to memory, I mean were humans, our brains are here for learning and storing. From my knowledge (which fucks up a lot at times so take it with a grain of salt) Si you can remember something vividly because you have an emotional connection to it. Like you can feel how it was on the first day of high school. So yeah, but I think Si remembers details too. I forget where my things are a minute or 2 after putting them down. D:


----------



## littlemisscatalyst (Jan 28, 2014)

To_august said:


> Once in these forums I came across a very good description of Si. So I just copy-paste several relevant excerpts here, it explained to me a lot.


Thank you so much for posting this! I'm still figuring out what my personality type is and I'm trying to do so by learning about the cognitive functions and which I feel are applicable to me. This description of Si really hit home for me! It explained a feeling that I haven't been able to describe myself. Especially this part:



> The Si user’s memory is poor, unfortunately, so he can’t remember the recipe from heart, HOWEVER, he can “feel” out the sensation as he makes it.


It felt like an ah-ha moment! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

I think saying Si is memory is oversimplifying it. I can see where perhaps someone would have thought this word was applicable to the process but I think it is often interpreted incorrectly.

I see it as a constant comparison - for example, I go into a room and there is something about it that reminds me of something else in the past. The internal sensory association I had with it... perhaps the smell of the room reminded me of my grandmother's cooking. So, sure, it's memory, but not memory for facts like how many species of whatever are in a rainforest or what-have-you, and not exactly having a photographic memory, either.

I also have noticed a tendency to say "this looks like x" or "that's not how it usually is." Again, a type of memory based on personally perceived sensory patterns and comparisons.


----------

